# Just a thought



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I confess that my motivation is very selfish reflecting my frustration that I cannot find any 308 ammo so my daughter can shoot her new hunting rifle and I cannot find any 22 LR ammo so I can just go have a little fun. But here is my thought. What if the amount of ammunition any one person could purchase at any one time were reasonably limited? Conceivably, that could have at least two beneficial effects.
1. It might pacify some of the people who presently are clamoring for some sort of "gun control" as an irrational knee jerk reaction to very few but highly publicized insanities.
2. It might also be of benefit to gun owners ourselves by slowing some of the panic buying and hording as an irrational knee jerk reaction to irrational knee jerk reactions and make ammunition a little more consistently available to the average Joe Blow shooter (like myself). 


So, what do you think? But be gentle.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Just a thought.
Gun and ammo manufactures must be loving life right now. I bet their running double shifts and Saturdays to get product out the door. Nothing like a good gun control scare to generate business.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Kiss my A!! That's what I think!!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Stores a imposing limits on purchases due to limited inventory. Was at Sportsmans last week and they had Winchester LR primers and some boxes (500 rounds) of Remington 22lr. They'd only let you buy 1 box of bulk ammo and 1 box of primers.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

He'll ho. 

Reason: they will never stop trying to increase the limits, better to just let,them be pissed with nothing!!!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

This will blow over. Always has. Stick to your guns (literally) and fight any control of any sort on firearms or ammo.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Campfire, I have been pretty frustrated with the ammo shortages my self but I would never want any type of government to tell me how much of anything I can own. With anything hard in life you just need to keep looking and keep calling until you succeed. I've been looking high and low for 22lr shells lately and decided today that I would call every place that sells ammo in salt lake, Davis or Utah county until I find some. On about the 30th phone call, I found some down at Gunnies. They had just about any ammo you could want but limited 22lr to 1 brick per person. So go find ya some and have fun.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

it'll balance out. thats the beauty of the capitalism. the private market will fill it's own needs naturally. the companies will crank out more ammo and consumers will buy it up. if there wasnt a looming threat of bans or restrictions the companies would probably be more likely to expand and offer more jobs and produce even more ammo. itll be harder to undo restrictions later on if they are formed in law, but sellers have the right to limit customers while there is a shortage. it'll all gonna get better and the demand right now is only showing how valuable our passtime is to the economy.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Who would set the limit?
If it's left to a unregulated government body such as the ATF then each president can set the policy.
What happens when you get a more extreme leaning person in office (hint, hint) and he (or she; don't get mad Hillary) sets the limit to no more than x number of rounds per person.
What if the x = 100, 50, or 10 which is a number they like to throw around.
As you can see there is just too many if's.
I respect a limit placed by a seller so they can service as many customers as they can but the government should stay out of it. First because it's wrong, second because it's unenforceable.
I say let supply and demand do it's thing.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Or you could move to New York where the government has limited the amount of (your favorite carbonated beverage named here) that you can purchase. It is a reasonable amount, 16 ounces, so that fat people won't be fat any more. I'll bet that is working out fabulously.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't help but be frustrated as well. Trying to find my preferred reloading components is driving me crazy. Let's just say this- once this blows over, I will be stocking up on everything I need so I can weather any future shortages there may be. I can't help but wonder though- when WILL this blow over? I wish the politicians would hurry up and try to pass something so we can all get back to normal. My hope for a best case scenario would be that legislation will die on the floor, and all the ammo companies will be stuck producing in high gear, flooding the market with ammo, and it will drive the prices down because of a higher supply and lower demand. Wishful thinking, I am sure. 

The comment about how important shooting sports are to the economy is spot on, and I can't help but wonder if the jobs created and money movement will do more towards pulling us out of the recession than any stimulus package or Cash for Clunkers program ever did. Maybe, just maybe, this is the shock we needed to get the economic ball rolling again. Perhaps the lives that have been lost through the violent acts of others have not been lost in vain.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Campfire,
I feel your frustration. I wish I had known your daughter had a 308, I have seen numerous 308 boxes in various stores up to til the past week or so. I think Scheels had some last weekend, I picked up some .338 win mags and the only other bullets near them were 308. While I think this will eventually blow over, I wonder if we wil see the same prices on ammo that we see now. 40$ for a box of 500 .22lr is absurd, and this isnt just internet sales. Stores that have ammo are gauging the prices, because they can, which sucks. Stores that have depended on their loyal customers to keep them in business during hard times are now gauging prices on those same customers to make a buck. One store near me that I shopped at regularly is now acting like if you dont like our prices then the hell with you. I understand supply and demand, but when stores are getting ammo at the same cos they were 3 months ago but charging double is just dishonest. Store owners can justify it any way they want, but I have now boycotted this local shop and have no problem supporting chain stores that have rules in place against price fixing. I think this forum could help curb these shortages, if people have excess ammo they could sell it to fellow UWN members for maybe an additional 5 or 10$ price increase, but still manageable for those wishing to shoot for sport. BUT people seem too concerned with hoarding right now. I digress.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

if you remember 2008, shortages lasted into the summer. maybe it'll last longer this time, but you can bet the ammo producers are hustling to get this stuff out as fast as possible while the demand is way up and business is booming. so relief is coming im sure.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

sorry, 2009


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

Consider it a lesson learned.
Stock up on that ammo when the getting is good.

Don't take it for granted.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A member of one of my websites tried to place a special order for .22 rimfire. He was told from the distributor that with all the current orders in place, any new orders are 9 months for expected delivery. The shortage is now starting to affect other countries like New Zealand and Australia so THOSE countrys are starting to place additional special orders for ammo.

I really thought this would blow over in a couple months, looks like it might be this way for a year or more.


-DallanC


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

DallanC said:


> A member of one of my websites tried to place a special order for .22 rimfire. He was told from the distributor that with all the current orders in place, any new orders are 9 months for expected delivery. The shortage is now starting to affect other countries like New Zealand and Australia so THOSE countrys are starting to place additional special orders for ammo.
> 
> I really thought this would blow over in a couple months, looks like it might be this way for a year or more.
> 
> ...


I thought guns were banned in Australia :?:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

campfire said:


> I thought guns were banned in Australia :?:


Not all no. Many guns were banned, but hunting and target shooting still exist with the remaining types of shotguns and rifles that are still legal there.



> State laws govern the possession and use of firearms in Australia. These laws were largely aligned under the 1996 National Agreement on Firearms. *Anyone wishing to possess or use a firearm must have a Firearms Licence and, with some exceptions, be over the age of 18. Owners must have secure storage for their firearms.*
> 
> Before someone can buy a firearm, he or she must obtain a Permit To Acquire. The first permit has a mandatory 28-day delay before it is first issued. In some states (e.g., Queensland, Victoria, and New South Wales), this is waived for second and subsequent firearms of the same class. For each firearm a "Genuine Reason" must be given, relating to pest control, hunting, target shooting, or collecting. Self-defense is not accepted as a reason for issuing a license, even though it may be legal under certain circumstances to use a legally held firearm for self-defense.[2]
> 
> Each firearm in Australia must be registered to the owner by serial number. Some states allow an owner to store or borrow another person's registered firearm of the same category.


-DallanC


----------

